# Tricks for a young bird?



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello!
My birdy Solo and I have just worked together to regain his health and now we are ready to have a great friendship together. I dont know if Solo is a boy or a girl yet so i dont know if i will be able to teach him to talk, but i know wanna teach him tricks. What should I try to teach him? Also i want him to learn how to whistle but....i cant whistle...ive been trying to learn but i just cant, anyway i can still teach him?
(p.s.- are bird leashes a good idea? i saw they online and i think it sounds like a cute idea but i just want to make sure it wouldnt be bad for him.)


Thank you everyone!!!!!(and to all the people who gave me advice to help regain Solo's weight

~half-moon


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Utube video's of other tiels, whistling, singing, talking.

Some birds get into music, etc.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

If you mean the aviator harnesses, a number of members here successfully use them and I think the younger a bird is the easier it is to get them used to it. If you do a search for "aviator harness" you should find lots of threads about them. As for tricks, I've read that getting your bird to twirl is a good first trick.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Whats twirl? I looked online and i couldnt find anything on it.

and i finally got a harness but my birdy hates it! i cant seem to get it on him....

~half-moon & Solo


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Twirl is just when you get your tiel to spin in a circle. I haven't taught it to my tiel yet but I believe other members on here have.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The harness should've come with a video that explains how to get your birdy used to the harness. You can't just slip them on right away, they wont like that. You have to make them see that it wont hurt them first.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Clicker training is great for teaching tricks: Clicker Training


----------

